# WebOS Doctor fails at 12%... Touchpad won't boot past HP logo



## jools (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey. recently I went to reboot my touchpad and it froze on the HP splash screen. I checked around through a bunch of forums and stuff and the general opinion was that I needed to run WebOS Doctor to repair it. The problem I am having is that WebOS Doctor (v 3.0.0) gets to 12%, then quits, giving the message "We were unable to reset your phone". I had run it from the command prompt, and the final line there said "Flashing Failed, Moved To Failed Card". I found quite a few posts that suggested using novaterm while is was frozen at 12%, but mine doesn't freeze, it quits. Ive tried using a few different versions of WebOS Doctor, but they are all doing the same thing. Can anybody give me a hand with this? Thanks.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

Check this topic. This helped Most of us who had the Same Problem

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/


----------



## jools (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I read through it though and it seems to be addressing the 12% when the device gets stuck in a loop. Mine is actually failing and giving the "We were unable to reset your phone" message....


----------

